# Frozen bottle of water



## Roxannes_mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Neat idea, Im always trying to think of toys I can make at home too, epecially with how fast they add up! I would think it would be fine as long as you checked it every so often to make sure she hasnt torn the plasitc yet, but I used to freeze water bottles in school and if theyre frozen hard it takes them a long time to melt. But Im a new puppy owner just like you, so hopefully youll get some replies from more people. I took a hard plasic cup and smeared the inside with peanut butter and turned it upside down, its kept her busy for hours, she loves it, and its easily cleaned and refillable..and best of all its free LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I know empty water bottles are a fun thing for dogs and ice helps with teething pains I think it is a great idea. I have heard that ice cubes can be a bad thing for dogs but I have given them to my dogs in the past with no problems. I would think that the water bottle would melt slowly enough to not be a problem.


----------



## Roxannes_mom (Jan 6, 2009)

Ice cubes are bad? I never knew. I give Roxy like 5-6 a day and she loves them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Roxannes_mom said:


> Ice cubes are bad? I never knew. I give Roxy like 5-6 a day and she loves them.


I would have to do a lot of digging but there was a warning post a year or so ago about ice cubes. I don't even remember the consequences of having too many right now. :doh: It surprised me too since I used to give my teething pups ice cubes also.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I think bloat was the concern with ice cubes in hot weather with hot dogs gobbling them down.

I LOVE the frozen water bottle idea. Way fewer calories than a frozen treat filled kong for teething. Wish I had thought of this when Ziggy was at his teething peak. I think he'd still love it though as he takes such joy in chewing up empty water and gatorade bottles.

Brilliant!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I took the plastic off since she very quickly started destroying it. Then she started fighting with the block of ice! lol It was too funny. I took it away already since it is kinda late already, but hey she did enjoy it for a little while. I honestly can't imagine why ice cubes would be bad, but then again everything is bad these days.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I wouldn't give Rookie ice cubes if he just came in from a long walk or hike on a hot summer day. But I have no problem giving him an occasional ice cube. He enjoys them. 

I tried giving Rookie a bottle of frozen water once and he wasn't the least bit interested. I must have read about it somewhere. Anyhow, it ended up just melting and making a mess. I wouldn't have minded a little mess if he enjoyed playing with it, but he didn't. If your pup enjoys it, I say let him play!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy pretty much likes anything.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

fab idea mine is in the freezer as i send this message, sasha will love it im sure


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I think its a great idea. Im gonna try it out too!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I think it was a good idea. I also think the key here as in most things.. is that you supervised her. You could wet and freeze cotton ropes made for dogs, or plug the end of a Kong and fill with moist treats.. a few baby carrots, etc. and freeze, also. If you do this be certain to unplug the hole before you give it to her. I used a piece of dried liver to plug it, or peanut botter. When my babies were teething I kept washed whole carrots in the freezer. They would settle down and and munch them for a long time. The vet said they didn't get much nutrition out of them.. but I figured it HAD to be easier on their intestines than the sticks they were eating... and I figured they were getting something good from them. There will be more poop... however.. :doh: Here's Rusty with one..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ice cubes make both of my boys vomit within a few minutes. My female can eat them with no problem at all. Go figure.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

All I have ever read that was negative toward ice cubes was giving them high doses of ice in hot weather and/or after they had just finished a strenuous walk.

Atticus LOVES ice cubes--Jordie will only deal with them if Atticus seems interested in getting his. Have never had a problem giving ice cubes to either pooch......

SJ


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Is there any danger of suction being created and the dog getting his/her tongue stuck in the bottle? That is the only thing I'd watch for (and eating the plastic) - otherwise it sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Ice cubes can break teeth and can be choking hazards. Like anything else if you choose to offer your dogs ice cubes know the risks. 

For teething puppies I love to scoop strips of cantaloupe and freeze those - an outdoor treat though. I freeze carrots, cucumbers and bananas for teething puppies too


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey loves empty water bottles because of the sound they make when she bites down on them (never tried frozen ones) but we take off the cap so she doesn't choke on it...


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Lucy adores the empty bottle of water. She will practically do anything I tell her when I have this in my hand! lol


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

sasha's mum said:


> fab idea mine is in the freezer as i send this message, sasha will love it im sure


She is such a doll! Beautiful color to.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I tried giving Lucy frozen carrots but she wanted nothing to do with them really.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

One small cautionary tale about using water bottles as toys. I have a friend whose dog has become a bit obsessive about water bottles and tries to steal them whenever he sees them. When they are in the car, the dog is loose in the backseat. But apparently he sticks his head through so that he can steal the water bottles in the cup holders. Not much you can do about that when you're driving!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

tried the frozen water shes so not interested, cant seem to hold it in her mouth, frozen carrot she eats much to fast, im going to stick to what ive got, just get some diff soft toys from the chariity shop to give her a change of scene


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

*I never let my dog play with...*



> One small cautionary tale about using water bottles as toys. I have a friend whose dog has become a bit obsessive about water bottles and tries to steal them whenever he sees them. When they are in the car, the dog is loose in the backseat. But apparently he sticks his head through so that he can steal the water bottles in the cup holders. Not much you can do about that when you're driving!


This response on the Frozen Water Bottle thread got me to thinking.

I'm pretty cautious about what I give Tessie to play with for fear of creating bad habits.

Let her play with an empty box and soon she's ripping up a box with something inside.

Let her play with an empty water bottle and soon she's grabbing full ones.
(and God forbid, grabbing ones filled with, say, cleaning products.)

Let her play with a rope, she's soon tugging on her leash or electrical cords.

Let her play with stuffed animals and soon she's trying to tear up the ones in my daughter's room. (this has already happened, even with just a small stuffed toy that came from the breeder with litter smell on it.) 

*(I moved this to a separate thread to encourage broader responses)*

allen


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My pup thinks the ice cube dispensor on our fridge is a magic treat bar!
Everytime someone goes for ice, he sits there until someone lets some fall to the floor.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I do have one who will pick up anyone's water bottle but ignore the Windex or Armor-all, or Lysol bottle right beside it, and are cardboard connossieurs, but only what *I *give them. Don't know how I managed that. Probably because I was on them like white on rice when they were puppies.

My kids never ever ever got into a single household cleaner, or medicine cabinet stuff, either. Hmmm


----------

